# Favourite Shampoo's



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

What are everyone's favourite car shampoos?

So far i've used Zaino, which smells lovely, give's a decent amount of suds and cleaning power seems alright. But it's quite pricey, well very pricey.

I've also Autoglym - horrible to work with, no suds and smells a tad unpleasant - but it did leave a nice glossy finish. I've got some i want to use up, so i added in a drop of Z7 which gave it a few more bubbles, and produced quite a bizarre bubblegum, gardening smell...Delicious (?)

Once i'm out of the Zaino, or nearly out (i'll leave some for when i go plain Jane Zaino) i'm going to go for a different brand. Looking on the Einzett website the Glanz shampoo sounds quite good. I'm also on the look out for some Sonax Gloss Shampoo, but can't find it anywhere. I tried my local Vauxhaul dealer, but they didn't stock it. From what i've heard it's reasonabley priced and good all round shampoo...if only i could find some!

Anyway, what do you like to use? Or not!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well i generally like NXT wash , but i got and like , megs hyper wash and sonax


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

NXT for me as well


----------



## ABYSS (Oct 30, 2005)

Ive used AutoGlym for years as it leaves a great finish, but takes a while to foam up


----------



## NickSmith (Oct 28, 2005)

I am using Optimum shampoo - I was recommended this or Poorboys, as I was buying a batch of stuff from Ron @ Motorgeek. Not too bubbly, nice smell. I'm going to be using Optimum spray wax on a fairly regular basis, so I thought it best to go with the pair.

The thing I like about it is that, after washing with it, when I chamois the water off, it's really hard to get all the water off - I'm left with the tiniest film, which evaporates after a minute. This I take to be a good sign - whereas the Turtlewax I had under the sink didn't do this, with the Optimum it feels like it's leaving a tiny film on the car, or leaving my waxes well alone.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ABYSS said:


> Ive used AutoGlym for years as it leaves a great finish, but takes a while to foam up


yeh it takes forever doesnt it (the green stuff), i used it for years and then found NXT wash, try it mate its very good


----------



## TomS (Oct 27, 2005)

I used to use Autoglym but have been taken in by the wonders of Meguiars Gold Class shampoo! Loads of suds and smells soo nice!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i have never tried gold class, i must give it a go


----------



## ABYSS (Oct 30, 2005)

Cheers Guys,

I used to buy the 5 litre bottles Of Autoglym at Halfrauds but i think they've stopped selling it..

Ill deffo try something different next time

Andrew


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I use Autoglym at present, but once thats used up I'll switch to using Megs.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

I too used Autoglym for years until discovering Gold Class. It's still one of my favourites, but I prefer P21S. I also fancy trying the Optimum.


----------



## Jamie1979 (Oct 30, 2005)

I just use bog standard Halfrauds Advanced Car wash... does the job and its nice and cheap.... doesn't streak if I use my Flexi-blade quickly enough afterwards, then a quick mist over with Quik-detailer and it good as anything else i've tried.

My mate only ever uses AutoGlym, and mine loks every bit as good as his!


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Suasexed said:


> I'm also on the look out for some Sonax Gloss Shampoo, but can't find it anywhere.


I think I saw some at the Shell station on the Gloucester by-pass near Longford - Parklands Audi. They certainly had quite a range of Sonax.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

sonax can bought from most vauxhall dealers of the shelf, if not they can order it, my local one has loads on a display in the showroom


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent, i know the one Peter - i'll pop in next time i'm going the Gloucester way  Cheers.

Shaun - I tried my local Vauxhall dealer and they didn't stock it.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Suasexed said:


> Excellent, i know the one Peter - i'll pop in next time i'm going the Gloucester way  Cheers.
> 
> Shaun - I tried my local Vauxhall dealer and they didn't stock it.


 ahh ok, sorry then


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Tried loads including Cleakote, Wolfgang, Sonus, Poorboy's etc. but these are all around £11.95 a bottle - so I recently got a bottle of Einszett Glanz Shampoo, £4.95 for a 500ml bottle and it is awesome stuff, easily as good as all the £12 shampoos but costs less than half.










1z Glanz shampoo is the weekly shampoo, Perls is the monthly one @£5.95 a bottle. From now one it is 1z only for me.

http://www.einszett.co.uk/products_einszett_wash.htm


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Suasexed said:


> Excellent, i know the one Peter - i'll pop in next time i'm going the Gloucester way  Cheers.
> 
> Shaun - I tried my local Vauxhall dealer and they didn't stock it.


They do sell it there but small bottles and expensive.

Cheltenham Vauxhall order it in for me if I want it, or just go to Cirencester and pick it up yourself! ( thats where they get it brought over from)

Yeap you guessed it SONAX - this is my Fave!

Saying that I do a custom mix - Sonax Gloss Shampoo & Einzett Perls shampoo 50/50 mix and then Autoglym Autogloss rinse.


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Super, thanks for that Rich. What's the AG Autogloss rinse? How glossocious!

I was also on the Einszett site and noticed the Glanz and Perls shampoo. I'll take a trip over to Cirencester for the Sonax (oh god how sad...i could always pop into some sort of Abbey or something...! to make it ok to travel for a 'poo!) and if i don't get on with that, maybe try the Einszett stuff.

Rich - you don't by any chance know round abouts how much the Sonax stuff is at Vauxhall Cirencester?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Was about 3 quid a litre last time I brought some.

Autogloss Rinse Is an Autoglym trade products, its the part of the Autoglym shampoo that leaves the slick finish and helps water sheet when you rinse.

You mix it with water and spray on before you rinse the shampoo suds off and dry.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

pinnacle for me and sometimes gold class


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I use Zymol stuff.

Get it in Halfords for about £5 for 500ml. Smells great and works really well.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

While I'm already commited to trying some different products I think I'll stick with the Swissol car bath. Can't explain why really, but it just 'feels' right, almost like a skincare product.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Gold Class for me all the way. I wanted to switch to NXT but was told it wasn't as suddsey. Whenever I use GC on someone elses car they are gob smacked - that's before I break out the water magnet!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Gold Class for me too. Used to use AG stuff but i found GC is much better. Feel's smooth and makes the wash mitt glide along the paint.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I use a few in sort of rotation - depends on what I feel like using TBH  

Gold Class for the 205 every time - just works for me and doesn't seem to do the wax any harm

1Z Perls, Zymol & TW Platinum, Sonaz Extra Gloss, AG - haven't tried NXT yet but my big bottle of GC's yet to die after 2 years so pointless buying more til it's gone.

I use Profinish Aquaflow for all paid work, esp when I'm polishing too - less than a fiver for 5 litres and works really well for me.

And Halfords cheap & cheerful 5 litre size whenever it's on discount (usually around £3)


----------



## NeilB (Oct 26, 2005)

Megs GC for me too.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I really like Optimum and Poorboys Slick n Suds - both are really gentle, nice to work with and leave a slick finish - the sheeting with Slick n Suds is impressive, takes a minute or two but my roof ends up virtually dry after rinsing. I find that Megs NXT is slightly slicker and more aggressive, and better at shifting stubborn accumulations of grime and road salt. So, Optimum and Poorboys are my summer shampoos, while NXT is my winter shampoo (I top up the lsp at least once every month in winter, due to the NXt being more aggressive).


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Sonax all the way for me. 

Love the smell and the water just slicks off for fun. 

Also only about £3.70 for a litre at my Vauxhall!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

RobDon said:


> Tried loads including Cleakote, Wolfgang, Sonus, Poorboy's etc. but these are all around £11.95 a bottle - so I recently got a bottle of Einszett Glanz Shampoo, £4.95 for a 500ml bottle and it is awesome stuff, easily as good as all the £12 shampoos but costs less than half.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got some of these today ... they smell like Vosene hair shampoo


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Where you get that from??


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm also interessted...i quite fancy some. I'm going to make up my mind soon as to which one to get! Oh decisions decisions!

Oh and Rich - where do you get the Autogloss from? Don't tell me...a local Autoglym distributer rep?! I've had the tendency to wip a bit of Autoglym shampoo diluted in a bucket for a final throw over on the car, but the Autogloss sounds far better.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah from the Autogym Rep Tom, will sort you out a sample at the weekend if you like?


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Ah that would be really great, thanks Rich. I don't know if i've got anything which i can send in return, but i'll have a root through and see what i've got


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Dont worry Tom, I have 10 litres of it! Drop me a pm at the weekend to remind me - as I have a memory like a goldfish at the mo!


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

Not surprisingly i'm and NXT user.....live in a hardwater areas, and it makes drying the car so much easier...plus I love the smell


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi there

I use 1Z Raindance Shampoo , and by far its the best i ever used


----------



## sturn (Nov 3, 2005)

I have just washed metallic black with PS21 shampoo then Klasse AIO and PS21 Carnuba wax and it looks the dogs bs.
What gentle shampoo is advised to maintain the deep carnuba shine--should I stay with the PS21 Shampoo or are Sonas Gloss or Einzatz gentle and not harsh.
Any suggestions welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

4* shampoo is one of my favourites along with Sonax Gloss.

I very rarely use just one type of shampoo in my wash bucket. I tend to mix together various stuff that I have on my shelf - no reason for doing it, I just like experimenting! lol


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> I use Zymol stuff.
> 
> Get it in Halfords for about £5 for 500ml. Smells great and works really well.


The Zymol products in Halfords are actually made by Turtle Wax.


----------



## sturn (Nov 3, 2005)

where in uk would you be able to buy Four Star shampoo?


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Alex at Serious Performance now sells it. Drop him an email.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm using TurtleWax Extreme Wash&Wax, pretty good stuff.


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Ordered some 1Z Perls shampoo for when the Sport arrives, but will try it out on the Ka when it comes through the post.

Argh! Just remembered!! I was in Cirencester today! I could have picked up some Sonax while i was there! GRR!


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

well i use NXT and i`m lucky to have soft water up in the highlands


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

I miss my Lake District soft water


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

Used to use AG wash but moved onto Megs GC. Just seems to get the car cleaner, and smells nicer


----------



## sturn (Nov 3, 2005)

has anyone tried Klasse AIO as a shampoo??


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Noooooo! Surely that would stip all your wax and sealant off your car!!!


----------



## sturn (Nov 3, 2005)

anyone know if anyone in the Uk sells Topoftheline bubble bath shampoo?


----------



## optical (Nov 12, 2005)

I use NXT wash. I get so many comments from neighours about how nice it smells. They should do an nxt airfreshner.


----------



## Lurch (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been using Poorboys but yesterday I used some Swissol Car Bath that was lurking at the back of the cupboard. I'd forgotten how nice this was to use, better than the Poorboys for sure - except for the price!


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

Meg NXT every day of the week baby!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Meg's nxt
Megs Soft wash 
Megs Gold class
Poorboys slick 
Armourall bug and tar shampoo (excellent for first timer details)
TW wash and wax, i use this through the karcher


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

i use neilson wash and wax or AG shampoo, if i'm in a funny mood No more tears baby shampoo


----------



## NickieCDE (Nov 23, 2005)

I have been using Megs #00 Hi Tech Wash for a while now....and it aint half bad!


----------



## PhilW (Oct 27, 2005)

I use Zymol, love the smell and seems to be pretty good at gettin the grime off. Gave Megs soft was a bash this weekend, not amazing but ok, prefer Zymol to it. Gonna get some NXT soon as i'm running out of everything.


----------



## sturn (Nov 3, 2005)

Pinnacle leaves a nice finish


----------



## Domus (Oct 26, 2005)

Been using Megs Gold Class for a couple of years now, then I got a tip from a pro detailer. Baby Bath.........I kid you not Johnsons Baby Bath, the one in the blue bottle. Mrs Domus picked up 2 for the price of 1 this week in Tesco. Used it for the first time today on the MX-5. If it is gentle enough for new born babies, it surely is good enough for my babies


----------



## PhilW (Oct 27, 2005)

Got a sample of Poorboys Slick and Suds and gave it a bash this week, was quite impressed, gonna try some Sonax next tho.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I used some SSS this weekend. Seemed like the wash mit just glided over the paint when using it. 

Left a nice finish but think I'm gonna still stick with my Sonax for now.


----------



## Scottex (Nov 15, 2005)

Bought a litre of Sonax gloss shampoo and was impressed, also used for the first time a sample of Poorboys and liked that as well. I've read here that someone says it didn't foam-up very well. I think a lot of it depends on the water type in your area. If you have very hard water, most shampoos will struggle. In a soft water area like ours, the Sonax & Poorboys foamed-up very nicely, its not a level playing field with different water types.
Overall was very impressed with them both.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

I used Megs Hyper Wash for the first time on Saturday... very nice shampoo, loads of suds.


----------



## stumpy (Nov 3, 2005)

Sonax doesn't foam up?
Blimey anybody that can't get nice soapy suds when using sonax gloss must be doing something wrong(cant think how you could get this wrong thow)I live in south lincs and the water does'nt come much harder than this area.
If i stuck my face in the bucket i would come out looking like santa.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just tried Halfords own brand shampoo through the foam gun and my god it does really well. 

It floors some of the other competitors for foam, whether it cleans as well as it foams is another thing. 

My house's water supply got cut off just as I was about to rinse it so the shampoo is now getting rinsed off by the rain. NICE!!!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I use halfords own car wash on my car for wheels and arches, and by hand just in a bucket I have noticed it foams up really well.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

You should really give it a wirl through the foam gun, it cleans superbly too! haha.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I would if I had a foam gun! Have used it on paintwork before in the past and it does clean well.


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

Does any body use the bargain basement stuff from the likes of Costco .... £3.26 + vat for a 5ltr bottle !!! It's made by Simoniz and seems to work really well. I was going to give the Megs Gold Class a go as i used a bit of it a while ago and really fell in love with the smell !


----------



## Chevy (Oct 26, 2005)

Hudson said:


> Does any body use the bargain basement stuff from the likes of Costco .... £3.26 + vat for a 5ltr bottle !!! It's made by Simoniz and seems to work really well. I was going to give the Megs Gold Class a go as i used a bit of it a while ago and really fell in love with the smell !


I use this stuff for the wheels and wells. I also use it on the family cars. Its a good wash for the money. I only use it on my car when I am going to do a full detail.


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

I've only ever really used NXT. Was quite impressed with its water softners and long lasting suds so just stuck with it. Does exactly what it says on the bottle. I use any cheap shampoo for wheels and arches. Could do with buying in by the gallon really.

Wouldn't mind trying something else instead of NXT though, what do other people recommend?


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

I used Autoglym and Megs soft, now running out of Zymöl, will try Megs Gold class next.


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

I use gold class myself. It's a good shampoo. Gonna get some snow foam soon though and give that a try.  Probably would get NXT after the gold class runs out though. I have the polish/wax and its good.


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

Which is the better of the 2 in peoples opinion, Gold or NXT ?


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

Has anyone tried Megs #62?


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

In my opinion NXT is my favourite, but i also like Gold Class and Soft Wash Gel.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Prefer Gold Class to the NXT for making LSPs last longer here.

NXT for me on a really dirty car though.


----------

